# Internet Driver



## lily02 (Jun 4, 2011)

So a few days ago I installed Windows 7 on my computer and now it has no drivers. I thought this would be a relatively easy process until I realized that I need an internet driver to get my wireless internet and I can't find any CDs to install it. My computer is custom made by a friend so I can't just go onto Dell's or Toshiba's website and download it. Can anyone link me to a driver they think will work?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 4, 2011)

If it's custom built then we need the model number of motherboard that is being used.  Once we get that, then we can direct you to the correct drivers.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 4, 2011)

If that is too hard, download PC WIzard from my signature.

Install it, run it and got to FILE< SAVE AS, click ok.

Copy the text out of that file into this thread.

Then we can sort you out with motherboard chipset drivers, which is what you need.

Cheers


----------



## lily02 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok no rush, ill be online for a while.   PS, make sure you run PC Wizard on the computer with no drivers eh?


----------



## lily02 (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the confidence in me....

<<< System Summary >>>
  > Mainboard : MSI PM8M-V (MS-7104)
  > Chipset : VIA P4M800CE
  > Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 2800 MHz
  > Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
  > Video Card : Radeon X1600 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM) 
  > Hard Disk : Maxtor (82 GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LP20 ATA Device
  > Monitor Type : WDE LCM-15v5 - 15 inches
  > Network Card : MV88SE614x PCIe to SATA2 controller Libertas 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Client Adapter
  > Network Card : VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional 6.01.7600 
  > DirectX : Version 11.00


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok proceed to download these:

http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-2398.html

http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-2504.html

http://www.msi.com/service/download/driver-2535.html

Once downloaded, extract to your desktop and right click on each download's "Setup" file and select properties.  Then select Run as Administrator and Run for Vista SP2

Once you run and install each restart


----------



## lily02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links; the first one worked great, but the other two didn't. For VIARaid, a popup came up that said RunAPP.exe has stopped working and for VIA, the popup said that the wizard could not find the supported hardware. For all the files, I extracted them to my desktop, changed the setup files to 'run as admin' and 'run for Vista SP2' and then I ran them.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok so you have the 4 in 1 driver suite installed.  Does this mean that you now have internet?


----------



## lily02 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't even have internet.. when I open Explorer it asks if I want to fix the problem and when I do, it says I need an Ethernet cable, but my computer has always run on WiFi with a little antenna sticking out of the back of it.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do into device manager under network adapters and list whats there for us.  Also, are there any unknown devices listed in device manager?  Or any entries that have yellow or red icons on them?


----------



## lily02 (Jun 7, 2011)

Under Network Adapters it says 'VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter' and under Other it says 'Ethernet Controller' with a yellow exclamation and 'Multimedia Audio Controller' also with a yellow exclamation.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 7, 2011)

right click on both of those devices and click on properties.  Then click on the details tab,  find the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers and post them for me.  They will look like this venxxxx and devyyyy.  Then we can direct you to the proper drivers.


----------



## lily02 (Jun 7, 2011)

In properties, there's basically no information. I don't even see where a vendor number would be. Under Properties for the VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter, there is a drive version number.. that's the only number I see. The only thing listed under Details for all of them is a Property drop down menu.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you click on the details tab? That's where the data will be.


----------



## lily02 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea, like I said the only thing listed under Details is a Property drop down menu.. I'll go check again.. yes, that's the only thing besides an area that says 'Value' and then lists the device name.


----------



## lily02 (Jun 7, 2011)

If it helps, I just found a folder that I saved on an external hard drive before I installed Windows 7 called '802.11 Wireless LAN'. That probably helps, at least I hope it does.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 8, 2011)

The type of wirless device is afound in teh original PC WIzard report.  Its a Marvell.  Look for the driver on the internet.  I would suggest that it would be best to connect the comptuer via the ethernet cable if possible and use windows update to assist.  I am at work, however I will check in tonight.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's not gonna be marvell if the OP is saying this...



> but my computer has always run on WiFi with a little antenna sticking out of the back of it.



Sounds like its either a pci or usb wireless adapter.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 8, 2011)

The Marvell chipset is on the PCI network adaptor as per PC Wizard report.

To the OP, please do the following:


RIGHT CLICK ON THIS LINK AND *SAVE TARGET AS *to Download to your desktop:  http://download.wireless-driver.com/driver/Marvell/W8385-W8382/Wireless_Marvell_v1.0.2.36.zip

Once download complete, open the ZIP file and navigate to Desktop\Lite-On(Marvell)_802.11bg_v1.0.2.36_WHQL\Lite-On(Marvell)_802.11bg_v1.0.2.36_WHQL\x86

Right click on the Setup file and got to Properties.

Run as Administrator and for Vista SP2.

Install driver and restart.

If that works, the network card should operate.  Connect to your wireless *internet and go to Windows Update.*

If it doesn't work, go to Device Manager and right click on the Network Card without a driver and select Browse My Computer... and point the installation towards the downloaded drivers.

Post results.


----------

